# color to paint my living room



## jefferybriand (Nov 2, 2010)

*hey*

hey thanks, does any color come to mind to you? thanks so much


----------



## stergio (Nov 3, 2010)

I like blue.

It reminds me of being outside.

But so does green.


----------



## koniantic2 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a similar yellow (toffee) color in my livingroom which shares a wall with my dinning room. I painted the shared wall a burgundy wine and it compliments very nice. However not sure such a deep color would go well with your furniture.


----------



## AlyssaQB (Nov 24, 2010)

I would stick to a lighter color. It's a small home so you don't want to overwhelm it with color and create claustrophobia. In general light colors create an illusion of space. I would suggest a soft taupe or cream color to compliment the yellow.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the shade of yellow you used. Just painted our FR a similiar color.
I think the color depends on what type of atmosphere your trying to create. For example if you want dramatic-lively then go with a contrasting color in the blue or red family. For more subtle-cozy use a complimently color in the earthtones. I agree with AlyssaQB, darker colors will close it in so I would opt for a lighter shade. Also I would suggest switching out the vertical for wood or faux wood blinds.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a link to Sherwin Williams online color tool.
You can click and drag multiple colors into rooms to see what you like before you buy.
Click here---->*https://www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer/*


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

I would recommend a lighter and more toned down version of the same color for the living room area - that way the colors will flow and look related, without overwhelming the space. 

Hope this helps, 

Yelena


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

There is too much neutral colors in this room. Choose a lively and bright color to freshen up a little bit. My suggestion would be no beige or creamy colors this would make your room boring. Paint it in a fresh light greenish color this would give your room freshness and life. Add some similar color pillows on your sofa.


----------



## neonguy528 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Hmmm?*

I would go with a light earth tone color. Beige perhaps.


----------



## Harolde (Jan 5, 2011)

the white color goes pretty well with light apple . . . i have seen it rarely but it looks very much catch and attractive with the white color . but i prefer using your favorite color in your living room . cause you are going to spend most of your time in your living room .
Senior Apartments in Las Vegas


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with most of them to stick with lighter shades. Earth colors would make the whole place warm and cozy.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

Why don't you paint it the same colour as the kitchen?


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

*olor to paint my living room*

A mossy green wall color would work in harmony with your kitchen color. Personally I wouldn't pick the cheerful yellow, but color is a personal choice.

http://www.dytecture.ca


----------

